# Poljot Factory



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Very laid back.

Our *Political Correctness Fun Police *would be blowing a gasket over THIS:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

andy s said:


>


WARNING adult content


----------



## Nick M (Dec 18, 2008)

Awwww, I kind of like the 'human touch', better than watching a bunch of robots (unless they are 1960s Japanese robots which I have a soft spot for).

I want a watch made at this factory !

Nick


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Nick M said:


> Awwww, I kind of like the 'human touch', better than watching a bunch of robots (unless they are 1960s Japanese robots which I have a soft spot for).
> 
> I want a watch made at this factory !
> 
> Nick


It's a reminder of the need for a fluid movement at all times


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been to many eastern european factoies and they have all been like this no matter what they make


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

excellant


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

My 3133 still plays that tune.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

The vehicle maintenance area for delivery trucks in my works (which is part of a very large grocery brand which will remain nameless) has dodgy calendars on the walls. This was not a problem untill recently when a member of this department won an award and had his photo taken recieving it infront of one of these calendars. The award photo which must not have been closely inspected was then posted up on all the notice boards around the business. There was the dude grinning shaking somebodys hand with this picture over his shoulder. Made me smile.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nowt wrong with that IMO 

I remember as a kid always going to the local garage to pump up my tires on my bike as they always had lovely calendars :lol::lol:


----------

